

Robot writers collect and analyze data and turn them into readable narratives - troy_petersen
http://contently.com/strategist/2014/09/17/does-your-brand-newsroom-need-a-robot-writer/

======
thejteam
I've read Automated Insights automated summaries of fantasy football games for
yahoo. If that is indicative of their capabilities, then the role of human
writers looks to be secure for some time to come.

~~~
EmergencyCheese
As the person at Automated Insights who writes most of our blog posts and
white papers, I agree that human writers are essential! Typically, our
software does jobs humans either can't do (it's not practical for humans to
write millions of fantasy recaps per week) or don't want to do (when AP
announced it would use our software to automate corporate earnings stories,
reporters who had done that job manually were the most excited).

------
aperrien
I'm interested in when narrative writing software will incorporate this:
[http://0xab.com/research/video-in-sentences-
out.html](http://0xab.com/research/video-in-sentences-out.html)

That will be a sea change in event coverage, in my opinion.

------
nazgul
From my experience these types of programs frequently don't work for the same
reason outsourcing articles to non-native-English writers often doesn't work
-- most times, the end results don't "read" like a native English speaker
wrote them, making it so only someone with English as a second or third
language wouldn't notice the various awkward phrasings, etc. English is
extremely tricky. If these programs do catch on, either we'll need more
editors, or we'll move to a different, more creole form of global English
(which I doubt).

------
troy_petersen
It's certainly not a totally new attempt. But as a former journalist turned
tech marketer, it's pretty fascinating. Especially the illustration of
earnings announcement (pretty formulaic, but with SEC sensitivities... wow). A
while back I saw a study from Medill (Northwestern) about how robots were
writing newspaper style sports game stories -- also fascinating, but I don't
know any sports fans that read game stories any more.

------
dang
We changed the title to a sentence from the article.

